# heat pads and plastic?



## pharaoh2653

may be a dumb question but i always wondered this but never knew. are heatpads and heat tape safe for use on plastic storage boxes such as rubbermaid for storing reptiles or does the heat warp melt the plastic? possibly getting a few more snakes and may need to go to storage containers for space.


----------



## Mushroom Spore

It depends on the plastic and how hot the heating device is, I imagine. If something malfunctioned in the heater, however, the plastic would almost certainly melt or something, and that could get icky.


----------



## ZooRex

> It depends on the plastic and how hot the heating device is, I imagine. If something malfunctioned in the heater, however, the plastic would almost certainly melt or something, and that could get icky.


I'm not saying it isn't possible, but I don't think its probable. Something would have to go very wrong for the device to heat up 4 or 5 times more than it is ment to. I've used heat mats with plastic shoeboxes in the past with out any problems. One safety percaution is to allow sufficiant air flow underneth the heat mat (cardboard/styrofoam works well) this way the heat doesn't build up against the plastic and the surface under it. If you want to you can buy a thermostat, that way you'd never have to worry; if the temp goes over what you set it for, the heat mat turns off. ~ Rex


----------



## Mack&Cass

I use a heat pad with my acrylic tank and haven't had any problems. Most heat pads dont get much higher than 80 F except the big ones, and thats not hot enough to melt plastic tanks. If you put it on the side (if it fits) it's the safest, no heat build up that way


----------



## pharaoh2653

thanks for the input. im thinking of buying some of those sterlite or rubbermaid containers for housing snakes and was wondering on what to use for a heat source.


----------



## Thoth

Depending on the type/brand of container, they are usually either HDPE (high density polyethylene) or PP (polypropylene) which have plastic points (temp at which it starts becoming flexible, i.e. warping) of roughly 230 F and 305 F respectively.  

Far hotter than any heat pad/tape output. You should be okay.


----------

